# Adobe Reader 8 Professional Problem



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

Was soll einem diese Fehlermeldung sagen, kennt die jemand von euch?

Vorallem bringt es nichts, wenn ich Photoshop öffne, obwohl es da steht, außerdem sollte er doch auch ohne PS laufen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. September 2009)

Hi,

Drei Möglichkeiten:

Aktualisieren auf 8.1
Deinstallieren, das entsprechende CleanUp-Script drüber laufen lassen, neu installieren
Den Adobe-Support anrufen

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

Hmmm, also 8.1 funktioniert nicht. Vielelicht gibt es ja noch eine unbekannte Möglichkeit


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. September 2009)

Ja, die zwei anderen genannten.


----------

